# Gaggia Classic - 2014 - Valuation



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

Looking to list my machine for sale shortly and looking for a valuation, as per title Gaggia Classic in good condition built in 2014. It's the newer version I believe so came with pressure baskets. I have also bought un-pressurised for use with it and obvs these will be included.

Not much else to add really, used in Leeds only and the water is great in West Yorkshire so no issues with limescale, all fully boxed.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jimmgc51 said:


> Looking to list my machine for sale shortly and looking for a valuation, as per title Gaggia Classic in good condition built in 2014. It's the newer version I believe so came with pressure baskets. I have also bought un-pressurised for use with it and obvs these will be included.
> 
> Not much else to add really, used in Leeds only and the water is great in West Yorkshire so no issues with limescale, all fully boxed.


have you got the model number of the machine?

reason I ask is that the stainless steel boiler version without a solenoid valve ,dubbed the 2015 model was actually produced in 2014 so that it could hit the shelves in 2015.

the 2015 model is not held in such high regard as it's predecessor


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

The model number i think is - SIN 035


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jimmgc51 said:


> The model number i think is - SIN 035


that doesn't sound like a model number to me.

have a look at these 2 machines and tell us which one it is

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/album.php?albumid=158&attachmentid=19971


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

The one on the left with the metal tube coming down into the drip tray.

Apologies I did take a picture of the sticker but there was a few numbers on there, wasn't sure which was the model number


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Gaggia Classic SIN 035 is the model with OPV/3-way, and alu boiler.

~ 80-100 GBP

BR


----------



## jimmgc51 (Feb 6, 2016)

L&R said:


> Gaggia Classic SIN 035 is the model with OPV/3-way, and alu boiler.
> 
> ~ 80-100 GBP
> 
> BR


Thanks, I had guesstimated around £100 so was not far off.

Also thanks to 'Jumbo Ratty' for model confirmation


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

usually get £150 on ebay plus postage costs - if its all working and seals are good and looks clean









Price goes up and down a bit depending on time of year


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I got just over £100 on eBay for my post 2015 gaggia classic. So I'm sure somewhere closer to £150 would be achievable for your model


----------

